# Anyone on drugs for high blood pressure?



## yello (1 Apr 2009)

I paid a visit to the docs this morning during the course of which he took my blood pressure. I was bouncing off the rafters at 170/100 (I kid you not). The doc was a locum but had he have been my usual, he said he'd have written me up for drugs for the rest of my days! Not keen on that. 

I know my bp is high, has been for ages, but I'd prefer not to take drugs. Anyone here taking meds, or in a similar position?

Btw, my bp is usually around 150/90 but I've just come right after an infection and 'white coat hypertension' would have been a factor, so today's reading was irregular even by my standards. After a ride, it drops to a much more acceptable 130/80 or lower.

Edit: just googling around, it appears that it's not uncommon to treat it without drugs through diet, exercise and relaxation techniques and/or yoga. Anyone successfully doing that?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2009)

My niece was told that her blood pressure was too high last year and that she needed to take medication for it. She told the doctor that she'd rather try and get it down by a change of diet, weight loss and exercise.

She cut out junk food, drastically reduced her salt intake and started going to the gym and swimming 3 or 4 times a week. She lost 4 stone in weight in 6 months and her blood pressure is now normal.


----------



## yello (1 Apr 2009)

Cheers Colin. Better just mention that I'm not hugely overweight, a couple of kilo maybe, and that my diet is good though not perfect (no added salt, no processed or junk food, a lot of fruit & veg... but maybe a bit too much cake etc!). But I'll loose that couple of kilo and tighten up on the diet.

I'm of a naturally anxious disposition and get stressed easily. I reckon that's both the cause of my bp and, therefore, I reckon the biggest 'bang for buck' change I can make.... hence thinking of yoga, TM, relaxation etc.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2009)

Hi Yello, I think yoga would be beneficial. When I was very overweight I had high blood pressure too and a combination of diet (8 stone!) and yoga did help me a lot - mine is now normal.

If nothing else, yoga is very good for suppleness and feeling younger and more toned!


----------



## col (1 Apr 2009)

Just before I left my last job my bp was 150/90, my doc suggested a lifestyle change, so I changed jobs got more active and within weeks it was 130/80. lately its been 130/75, but Id like to get it to about 125/70 ish but The only things left to do is lose weight and stop smoking now.


----------



## vandatubes (2 Apr 2009)

Try eating raw garlic on a regular basis.Its good for so many other things you'll be amazed.

For example, the Romans would crush a clove to reduce tooth ache.My brother recently had tooth ache and he did exactly this and the pain went with in a few minutes.

He had tried all the known pain killers you buy from the shelf and was so grateful for his stash of Garlic he grows it in his garden.

What did the Romans do for us?

Good luck


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2009)

My BP is always sky when the doctor takes. I've had one of those things that monitor it for 24 hrs fitted a few years back and it is much more accpetable in normal circumstances. I lost 4 stone in weight over the past few years and a recent visit to the doctor showed my blood pressure is still a little on the high side (145/83) when the doctor took it. I bought my own monitor and find about 128/75 at home if I'm relaxed. I'm also a very anxious, highly strung person who worries about everything. I'm not on medication for anything. I tried taking garlic capsules to see if they lowered my BP anything but I found they gave me serious indigestion so had to stop taking them.


----------



## beancounter (2 Apr 2009)

I also suffer from "white coat syndrome" and have to persuade the doctor my bp is never normally as high as when he takes it...

Fortunately I have it checked regularly at the chiropractor (120/87 last time, pretty reasonable for me).

I remember lying in a hospital bed a few years ago after a motorbike accident - bp 190/120 - I was slightly stressed...

bc


----------



## Amanda P (2 Apr 2009)

Mrs Uncle Phil is.. ahem, highly strung. At stressful times, her blood pressure goes through the roof, and this has caused medics some concern at times.

At other times, there's nothing wrong with her BP. We just have to try to keep her happy!

White coat syndrome is easily overcome by buying one of those little wrist sphygmoma sphig sfyg blood pressure monitors. You can use one of these on your own whenever you want. Do it once or twice a day (keep it by the kettle or by your bed) and write the results down and show them to your quack.

If there's nothing much wrong with you or your diet, it could well be partly down to stress. Try not to take life so seriously. In the words of Freddy Mercury, nothing really matters.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Apr 2009)

Seriously, if you've got high BP get it down! You're risking a stroke, or a retinal vein bleed wihich bu**gers the vision in that eye.
Vasodilators have no side effects that I've noticed. Lifestyle factors can help, but get on the medication ASAP in the meantime.


----------



## yello (2 Apr 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Seriously, if you've got high BP get it down!



But to take meds for life? Not keen on that.

I'll give it a couple of months, see if loosing a couple of kilo and a diet tweak helps. If not, then I'll go back to the docs.

Thanks for the advice people. I've already had my clove of garlic for the day!


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> But to take *meds for life*? Not keen on that.
> 
> I'll give it a couple of months, see if loosing a couple of kilo and a diet tweak helps. If not, then I'll go back to the docs.
> 
> Thanks for the advice people. I've already had my clove of garlic for the day!



I wasn't keen on it. I'm a damn sight less keen on having an eye that will never, ever work properly again though


----------



## BIGSESAL (2 Apr 2009)

Try to exercise a little more. Elite athletes have really low BP and this is due to exercise. My biology textbook says that Hypertension (high BP) puts people at risk of coronary heart disease. Also a diastolic pressure of 90 puts you in the mild-moderate risk category. 

Post-exercise hypotension is important, after you exercise your BP will be lower than your BP before exercise. This can last for about an hour and can be stimulated by activities as simple as walking.


----------



## punkypossum (3 Apr 2009)

Beet root juice is apparently very good for high BP...


----------



## earth (4 Apr 2009)

A friend of mine is on BP pills. I think they are called Statons. He has a BP monitor device that he bought for £10 from Superdrug. Over Christmas we all took turns measuring our BP. Mine was about right but his was way up, although not as high as yours (no offence). Then he took a Staton and within 15 minutes his reading was droping. It went so low we should have rightfully phoned for an ambulance!


----------



## col (4 Apr 2009)

Iv been talking to a number of different people about this, as I have an interest too. And the best thing to do, taking into account its just general health we are talking about, and nothing untoward causing it, but regular execise even if its gentle will greatly help in most cases. As long as its religiously done, ie not bothering for a week, on and off type scenario. But more strenuous execise will help even more, like a few good hills that you can power up. So including my short commute five days a week, I will be doing as much time in the saddle as I can on these lovely (hopefully) evenings that are on their way.
Obviously if overweight it needs to be lost if possible, and eat healthily, I wont go into specific diet but you know the different ones you can try. Myself Im going to try the old high carb low fat one, it worked for me before.
And I am actually more excited about cycling than I have been for years, and cant wait to get out tomorrow and use my virtuoso properly for the first time with any real distance, at least ten miles I have planned , hopefully more.
Oh and stopping smoking is the next main hurdle for me, I think it will be hard because I have the willpower of a slug thats just had his sunday dinner, and a second helping of pudding, then asked if he fancies a triathalon this afternoon.
Anyway Iv gone on enough methinks, Ill try and put together a review of my bike sometime, as I cant remember seeing much about them anywhere, unless someone can point me at them?
Oh and smiling helps too


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

Apparently one drug that is pretty much guaranteed to lower the blood pressure is cannabis.


----------



## earth (4 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Apparently one drug that is pretty much guaranteed to lower the blood pressure is cannabis.



Have to say I think its the opposite. It's a stimulant and increases the heart rate and blood pressure.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

earth said:


> Have to say *I think its the opposite*. It's a stimulant and increases the heart rate and blood pressure.



Well you think wrong then. Cannabis isn't a stimulant, it's a relaxant! Speed's a stimulant. Cannabis is the opposite!


----------



## col (4 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Well you think wrong then. Cannabis isn't a stimulant, it's a relaxant! Speed's a stimulant. Cannabis is the opposite!



It appears to relax you, but it raises the heart beat like nicotine does.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

col said:


> It appears to relax you, but it raises the heart beat like nicotine does.



but it does lower the blood pressure, that's a fact.


----------



## col (4 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> but it does lower the blood pressure, that's a fact.




I dont think it does, as part of the heart rate going up, it also increases blood pressure I think?


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

col said:


> I dont think it does, as part of the heart rate going up, it also increases blood pressure I think?



i don't think it does increase the heart rate directly. nicotine only increases the heart rate _generally_, i.e. when you're NOT under the influence of it. When you are, it brings it back down - but not quite down to the level that it would be if you never had it. cannabis brings it down but it isn't physically addictive only psychologically, so it doesn't raise your hear rate when your'e not on it.


----------



## col (5 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> i don't think it does increase the heart rate directly. nicotine only increases the heart rate _generally_, i.e. when you're NOT under the influence of it. When you are, it brings it back down - but not quite down to the level that it would be if you never had it. cannabis brings it down but it isn't physically addictive only psychologically, so it doesn't raise your hear rate when your'e not on it.



Nicotine is one of the strongest stimulants and will raise heartbeat and bloodpressure almost instantly when using it, cannabis is not as strong but will increase these too, but its a double wammy when most mix it with tobacco to make a spliff and get the best or worst of both worlds when they light up. But when your not using them your heart rate and bp return to normal after a while, I dont know how long, but probably doesnt matter as regular users of both will light up again pretty soon, so keeping it up.


----------



## yello (5 Apr 2009)

And if you do exercise regularly, eat healthily (and don't smoke!) and it's still high - what then? No underlying cause - that they can find - so it's a bit of a odd one! Just taken it now and it's a very reasonable 142/84. I reckon I'm just overly sensitive to stress etc and my BP pings around accordingly! So Colin's idea of smiling is a good one!!


----------



## allen-uk (5 Apr 2009)

Ça va, yello?

1) My credentials: a lifetime's self-abuse; alcohol, cigarettes, hugely overweight, blood-pressure medications since 1985.

2) Current results: one leg missing, one blind eye.

3) Good news, a. 
My BP was like yours, or higher. 200/120 pre-medications, way back. Nowadays, 22 years off smoking, 6 years off drink, still hugely overweight: 135/75 with small meds (although white-coat syndrome still kicks in and ups it to 150/90).

4) Good news, b. 
After kicking the drink, I also went on a proper diet, and lost large amounts of weight. I kept a log of my weight, BP, and blood glucose levels, and how much medication, if any, I took. There was an indisputable correlation between high weight and high BP. I started at 120Kg, 150/95 with meds. I finished at sub 90Kg at 115/65, without meds. (Since then the lack of a left leg has for various reasons helped me put a lot of weight back, and sure enough, the BP has crept upwards, too).

5) Bad news, a. 
The blind eye, alluded to by the Doc earlier, came on after I had kicked drink and lost the weight. Apparently, the medics say, the years I was living with HIGH BP, untreated, probably caused the damage, which was irreversible even though I now live a saintly life. 
Conclusion: there is always a price to pay, even though the bill might not come till later.

6) Bad news, b. 
'Essential hypertension', i.e. where the medics can't find a reason for it, and where you are to all intents and purposes fit, not a secret alcoholic, reasonable weight, etc., is a bugger, and DOES need those 'meds for life' to which you object. Live with them. Again, to repeat the Doc, a small dose of chemicals each day is a small insurance premium to pay.

7) Bad news, c. 
The eyesight problems have wider ramifications. First, if you have one blind eye, the chances of you going totally blind are increased by large amounts (on the basis that the OTHER eye might go 'pop' one day, too). Second, other eye problems can occur. Then (personal experience coming up) although the authorities will let you drive a car with ONE good eye, they won't let you drive with one blind eye and one dodgy eye. Hence, in my case, I am probably facing old age with one leg and only my trusty bike for transport. Not a nice thought.


Overall conclusions:

a) if you're overweight, lose it.

 if you drink, albeit 'reasonably', consider giving up.

c) if you haven't already, get a decent home BP meter to keep an eye on your progress.

d) By all means try relaxation and the other 'alternative' therapies; they will do you no harm, and might help. But if drugs (meds) are the ONLY solution, then take them, and be thankful you're living in the 21st century and can afford the medicines to keep you well.

A votre santé.

Allen.


----------



## earth (5 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> but it does lower the blood pressure, that's a fact.



According to this:

http://www.idmu.co.uk/canncardio.htm

you're right about blood pressure but not heart rate:

"One of the most consistent effects of cannabis intoxication is an increased heart rate_. For this reason alone it would not be normally recommended for patients with cardiovascular problems. However, THC also acts as a smooth-muscle relaxant, relaxing the walls of the arteries, which can result in lower blood pressure and increased blood flow to the tissues[ii][iii]."

It goes on to say how tolerance to heart rate increase is developed. What it says on the effect on blood pressure is not as simple as just lowering it. It does say there is an increased work-load on the heart.

I wouldn't advocate cannabis for lowering blood pressure though._


----------



## yello (5 Apr 2009)

Blimey Allen, that puts things firmly into perspective. That's just dreadful to read. It's just not worth messing around is it? I should take the meds. 

My reading post ride today is 127/79. Experience has shown me that this will creep up again. I've decided to record my bp, same time everyday and if I am not showing any reduction then it's back to the docs... for meds if needs be. It's not worth loosing an eye or a limb over.


----------



## allen-uk (5 Apr 2009)

A tip, yello: round your figures up or down to the nearest 5, so make that last one 125/80; it's just as accurate. (And it makes future comparisons easier if you're looking at loads of figures!)

125/80 post ride is good, particularly if you mean shortly after you got off your bike. Although why it should creep UP from that reasonable base is another matter. Possibly the vigorous exercise somehow de-stresses you at the same time. Hopefully the Doc's still reading...


A.


----------



## BIGSESAL (5 Apr 2009)

col said:


> I dont think it does, as part of the heart rate going up, it also increases blood pressure I think?



Not really. Heart rate tends to go up during exercise, you would think there is more blood in the blood vessels and therefore blood pressure must go up. Actually there is vasodilation of the vessels (meaning they enlarge) and blood pressure stays relatively constant.


----------



## yello (5 Apr 2009)

and there's some law or other that says as pulse increases, blood pressure decreases


----------



## just4fun (6 Apr 2009)

Thats very high for a resting diastolic, i would advise you make a follow up apointment asap with your regualr GP in order to investigate further as there might be another underlying cause which may be easier to treat. If you have medical condition, medicine might be the safest route.


----------



## allen-uk (6 Apr 2009)

If you're referring to the 125/80 figures, then no it's *not* very high for a resting diastolic. It's almost spot-on 'normal', which is classed as 120/80.

I'll try and attach a PDF leaflet which goes into the figures more.

A.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> Not really. Heart rate tends to go up during exercise, you would think there is more blood in the blood vessels and therefore blood pressure must go up. Actually there is vasodilation of the vessels (meaning they enlarge) and blood pressure stays relatively constant.




In normal circumstances yes, but I was meaning in combination with nicotine and spliffs too.


----------



## stephenb (7 Apr 2009)

I had high bp for years and the doc diagnosed "athlete's heart". Consultant said they didn't know whether the enlarged heart caused the high bp or the other way round but because I don't have any of the other usual risk factors the treatment was the same - medication. Been on it for 12 months and no side effects, maybe I'm lucky. Even at almost 50 I can turn out 100+ miles most weeks and feel fine. Get a full health check, don't mess around - strokes aren't funny


----------



## allen-uk (7 Apr 2009)

Yello: just a rider on the alternative therapy front.

This morning, out for a ride (only a couple of miles, which is probably equivalent to 10 for a two-leggèd youngster): 140/75. An hour later, and having had a hypnotic relaxation session, 125/70. I take the chemicals too, but I've seen the post-hypno effect several times over the years.

A.


----------



## Marko62 (9 Apr 2009)

To anyone who has high blood pressure you need to get it sorted and the sooner the better, I had undiagnosed high bp for probably only a few months but it was enough to kill my kidneys leading to dialysis and a kidney transplant.

BP meds are a very very small price to pay for your health, trust me on that....


----------



## yello (9 Apr 2009)

I hear you Marko. I'm monitoring it. I've been stable at around 140/80 during this last week. Border line but ok.


----------



## Marko62 (9 Apr 2009)

That's really good to hear


----------



## tomkb (9 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Apparently one drug that is pretty much guaranteed to lower the blood pressure is cannabis.



dont encourage the guy to start smoking weed! im a pretty fit 21yr old and whenever i smoke cigarettes or anything, when i next go for a good ride or run i really feel the pinch in my lungs. 

for the guy with high blood pressure, there really is no substitute for getting that blood pumping by taking on some big hills/ or equivalent exercise.

all the best


----------

